
Ask HN: How do you discover new podcasts? - trulykp
I&#x27;m planning on building a new discovery engine that matches your interests with new podcasts. I&#x27;d love to know how you search for&#x2F;find podcasts currently and what&#x27;s missing.
======
aalhour
I use Pocketcasts - [https://www.pocketcasts.com](https://www.pocketcasts.com)
\- and I really enjoy it. I go through the recommendation list a few times per
week.

EDIT: link formatting.

